# Smoking beef and chicken together



## pstevenson (Nov 16, 2016)

I am new to smoking I have only smoked a few times and I was wondering if I could smoke a chicken and some beef at the same time. I have a master built electric smoker what temperature should I go with and what kind of wood? Thank you!


----------



## gearjammer (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello and welcome to you.

I do know that, yes, it can be done.

Keep the chicken either beside or below the beef.

I would cook at about 230*.

Trouble is that makes for rubber chicken skin.

So to fix that, you get the chicken to a few degrees below fully cooked.

Then you put it on a very hot grill or in a very hot oven until you get the

skin right and the internal temperature that you want.

It's not a difficult thing to do, so give it a go.

Have fun with it all.

  Ed


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

Mike


----------



## pstevenson (Nov 16, 2016)

Thank you! I will have to try that! And am I better off using cherry wood apple wood or a misquote?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2016)

Welcome aboard!

I would use cherry or apple, mesquite is too strong for beef.

Al


----------

